

Show HN: My one-sided anonymous chat startup reached 500K+ members virally - ozzzy
http://www.connected2.me/login

======
ozzzy
This is my new startup and I'd love to get your feedback. It reached 500K+
members with only viral.

Basically you can think of it as Formspring with chat. You set up an account
for people to chat with you anonymously. As their identities are anonymous
your friends can ask everything to you that they normally cannot ask. They can
tell their thoughts and criticisms about you.

Moreover, you have an opportunity to chat anonymously with celebrities you
admire through Connected2.me. You can tell your problems to specialists such
as psychologists by keeping your identity secret and get an instant answer.
Companies also use Connected2.me in order to get anonymous feedback about
their products and give support to their customers real-time.

Please try and tell me what you think.

~~~
bazookaBen
mobile version works pretty well. This fb virality thing is nuts.

are ads enough to support your operational costs? Any more ideas moving
forward?

i think there's some potential in anonymous feedback for large brands. Build a
business development team and go after them.

------
coryl
Looks like you have a sizable spanish/latin following, anyon particular reason
you know why your distribution been skewed towards those countries?

Products like these tend to be very novel as users will play once and never
come back. How do you plan on making retention better?

~~~
s_henry_paulson
I think the retention mechanism is built in.

If you want to play, you can do so without registering.

However, if you want to get messages from other people, or to follow up with
people later, you'll likely end up registering, and then I'm sure random
messages will end up bringing you back.

